# OCTOBER FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE



## clare

Well Autumn is well and truly here,so time for some beautiful fall foliage pics with Havs frolicking in the leaves,all things autumnal,plus some super scary Halloween Havs!!Lets see all the pups enjoying the autumn season.Here are some pics from last autumn and halloween.


----------



## TilliesMom

we spent the day at the lake, it is still 102 degrees here ... sooooo no fall pics from me! at least not from THIS year!


----------



## lise

TilliesMom said:


> we spent the day at the lake, it is still 102 degrees here ... sooooo no fall pics from me! at least not from THIS year!


JEALOUS!


----------



## Pipersmom

Ohhh, Chica! You are a beauty.


----------



## lise

Chica is so cute


----------



## whimsy

chica is so cute....the fall colors are starting to look beautiful!


----------



## TilliesMom

lise said:


> JEALOUS!


please DO NOT be jealous... it is NO FUN. seriously. I work outside and 103 degrees day after day after day after day is NO FUN. lake or not. I would MUCH rather be cozy inside, baking cookies!!


----------



## TilliesMom

oh my goodness, I LOVE Chica's coloring!! and those red leaves!??? Are they REAL!?? Amazing!


----------



## TilliesMom

wow. ours haven't even started turning color yet!! lol


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

We are not getting the reds here yet golds, but the reds will come if it does not get hot. Chica looks beautiful in her setting.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Where are the pictures of Chica? Why am I not seeing them? I see Clare's photos, but no Chica??


----------



## Kathie

Chica is such a cutie and I am jealous of your beautiful fall colors, too. No fall color here in south GA! It is still in upper 80's but guess that is better than Tammy's temps!


----------



## nlb

My little pumpkin!:biggrin1:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Oh Cassie kept the had on so you could take her picture, what a good girl! Very cute.


----------



## lise

cutey pumpkin!


----------



## nlb

>>> Oh Cassie kept the had on so you could take her picture, what a good girl! Very cute.

Just barely, she kept shaking it off. At least I got the shot!...lol


----------



## whimsy

Love all the photos!!
Here are a few fall-like shots from my neck of the woods.


----------



## nlb

Whimsy is so sweet!


----------



## lise

Whimsy is so pretty!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Whimsey is always so pretty.


----------



## Kathie

What a pretty girl in such great settings!


----------



## jabojenny

Wow your decorations are great. Whimsy is pretty cute though too. :biggrin1: I really need to get some pictures of Timmy today for this challenge, he's still fresh from his grooming the other day and we're supposed to get rain the next two days. I'm going mum/pumpkin shopping at a local nursery with Tim later today, possibly a good photo opportunity. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I should also get a shot of him in his Halloween costume later today too.


----------



## irnfit

Our leaves still haven't changed. It was 76 here today, but will be changing very soon. The weekend is going to start our temps in the 60's.


----------



## jabojenny

No leaves changing here yet either, but it's supposed to get cold starting tomorrow. Well I did what I was supposed to do and got some pictures of Timmy while he was still presentable after recently being groomed. My dd's bought him a Halloween costume which of course he posed in like a pro, it's amazing what a little piece of cheese can do!


----------



## whimsy

What a cute costume!! He looks so adorable!...(I sometimes use a small piece of cheese too for picture taking...works great doesn't it? LOL)


----------



## davetgabby

great pics, keep em coming.


----------



## Beau's mom

Jen -

Timmy looks teriffic!!


----------



## lise

Love the costume


----------



## Pipersmom

Piper looks for the perfect pumpkin.


----------



## clare

All dressed up to go pumpkin hunting!!


----------



## TilliesMom

not a close up of Tillie, but here is us on a "Fall" (85 degrees) bike ride yesterday!!  and of coursse, my avatar, which is from last month 

As the weather cools down, I'm sure I'll get more pics!


----------



## davetgabby

great pics Tammy. 45 degees here.


----------



## TilliesMom

brrrrrrrrr.... 45 degrees!?? is that the HIGH? oi vey. :hail::faint: 
I am California girl ALL the way. If I lived where it was that cold, or snowing... I would NEVER leave the house.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, such cute photos. I finally can see the pictures of Chica! Somehow, they were not showing up before for me, but now they are?! Pretty setting and love her coloring! And Cassie, Whimsy, Piper and Tillie, Dizzie and Nellie - all so cute. And then there is Timmy - I love his face and his hair-do! And his costume! Always such great photos of him - looking straight into the camera! Such good pictures, everyone!

Oh, but Tammy, if it is 85 degrees there - WHY are you wearing a sweater?! :biggrin1: We had several nights of frost. Our days have been in the 70s, sunny, blue skies, dry. But the look, feel, even smell reminds me of the fall when we lived in Montana. We are loving this. It is just so pretty out, I get goosebumps being out in it!


----------



## TilliesMom

bwhahahhahaa, BECAUSE Linda, 85 is chilly compared to 110... for 4 months. lol

AND any chance I get to wear a sweater I will TAKE it! lol

p.s. I totally had the sweater on for 15 minutes and then threw it in Tillie's basket. cause I was HOT. lol


----------



## Tuss

The leaves are falling down quickly, by next week they will be mostly gone. Today is thanksgiving here in Canada, and it was a crisp sunny day so we got some nice photos outside. Also dressed the doggies up in their halloween costumes for a few photos.


----------



## dodrop82

Fantastic photos!!!! Very cooperative subjects! Come do that with my girls. Please!!!!


----------



## lise

Going down to 0 degrees C tonight which would be 32 degrees F.....BRRRRRR


----------



## Tuss

Once they learned the "stay" command at obedience school my photos got a lot better! I did have to have treats in my hands to get them to look in the same direction!


----------



## lise

Great pics. I hope that Ted catches on to his stays better one day!


----------



## narci

Poor Oreo. He hates clothes but we were at petsmart and Halloween costumes were 50% off.

He'll just stand there and not more an inches.

Here's him in a dragon costume.


----------



## lise

That is way too cute but poor thing Oreo does look embarrassed!


----------



## krandall

TilliesMom said:


> oh my goodness, I LOVE Chica's coloring!! and those red leaves!??? Are they REAL!?? Amazing!


I'm not sure where Chica and her Mom are, but this is JUST the kind of color we get here in NE! (hint, hint)


----------



## krandall

Great photos, Everyone!


----------



## jabojenny

Piper you are such the fashion diva and looking quite cute. Hope you got a good pumpkin. I crocheted a sweater for Timmy yesterday that I'll have to take some pictures of.

Ruby and Gemma, what good puppies, and such beautiful colors. Was there cheese involved in this photo shoot?



motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh, but Tammy, if it is 85 degrees there - WHY are you wearing a sweater?!


Tammy you must have been riding so fast the breeze was making you cold, right? ound:



lise said:


> Going down to 0 degrees C tonight which would be 32 degrees F.....BRRRRRR


I'm dreading the colder weather here, and from Timmy's reaction lately he will be too, it's not even below 50 yet and he's complaining.



narci said:


> Poor Oreo. He hates clothes but we were at petsmart and Halloween costumes were 50% off.


This picture could go into Websters under the humiliation definition. If only we could read their minds, but in your case maybe not.


----------



## TilliesMom

krandall said:


> I'm not sure where Chica and her Mom are, but this is JUST the kind of color we get here in NE! (hint, hint)


lol, THANKS Karen! :croc:


----------



## Dory

Taken today on the trail at the park where we walk every morning. Quincy is fascinated with leaves, especially the crunchy ones. It's so funny to see him jumping in a pile that hubby has in the yard. Sometimes he'll run around with one sticking out of his mouth (by the stem) like a cigar.

We've had lots of wind/rain here in upstate NY the past couple of weeks, so the leaves are really coming down.

Quincy is up to 13 pounds now at almost six months old.

The raincoat I bought him fits everywhere but the length and the hood doesn't fit  He doesn't like it anyway and of course now that he's been going out in the rain so much over the past couple of weeks, he doesn't mind it so much. Oy vey! I think I'll give it to a friend with a smaller dog that has less fur LOL


----------



## Tuss

Chica'sMom said:


> We're in New Brunswick.


Hey, me too! i'm in Fredericton. What breeder is Chica from?


----------



## krandall

Chica'sMom said:


> We're in New Brunswick.


Another Karen!

We visited Bay of Fundy, Nova Scotia and PEI last summer, and would LOVE to go back to your beautiful area again!


----------



## krandall

These aren't from this year... while we have nice foliage, the weather hasn't been great this fall. But here are some from previous years. One when he was a puppy, and one playing "Vampire Dog" with a stick!:biggrin1:


----------



## wendylee

A beautiful fall day in Wisconsin.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

The pups are so cute, it they came here many treats in their halloween bags, and all the fall pictures....beautiful.


----------



## TilliesMom

we are FINALLY cooling down a bit! :whoo:

HAPPY FALL everyone!!


----------



## krandall

*My two talented boys...*

Timothy is taking a photography class this semester, and this week's assignment was "motion". Kodi was one of his subjects, and I thought these photos would fit in here perfectly!


----------



## lise

Very nice. They both get an A!


----------



## shimpli

FUN Fall day!!


----------



## lise

Man I'm out of breath just looking at the pics!


----------



## clare

krandall said:


> Timothy is taking a photography class this semester, and this week's assignment was "motion". Kodi was one of his subjects, and I thought these photos would fit in here perfectly!


Stunning pics.Kodi's fur looks amazing as he jumps through the hoop.Beautiful flowing locks.


----------



## clare

Yunque looks like a little autumn leaf himself!It's great to see them both RLHing through and around the leaves,they seem to be having such fun!


----------



## Murphysmom2011

I have had a crazy, busy fall between work and my daughter's activities. But did get one nice picture of Murphy while out on a walk.

Have not bought him a new costume for Halloween yet. He was a leprochan last year but the costume does not fit him anymore. Maybe I can find something for him this week. If not, he will just be a Pacific Northwest Dog for Halloween - raincoat and boots


----------



## TilliesMom

Murphysmom2011 said:


> I have had a crazy, busy fall between work and my daughter's activities. But did get one nice picture of Murphy while out on a walk.
> 
> Have not bought him a new costume for Halloween yet. He was a leprochan last year but the costume does not fit him anymore. Maybe I can find something for him this week. If not, he will just be a Pacific Northwest Dog for Halloween - raincoat and boots


awwwww, HELLO Mr. Murphy!!! I adore his coloring!!


----------



## nlb

I love that one with the pumpkins! Tillie looks so pretty!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

All the fall pictures are great.


----------



## TilliesMom

nlb said:


> I love that one with the pumpkins! Tillie looks so pretty!


Thanks Nicki!


----------



## Fashiongal21

I know its not fall leaves.. but the best part of Halloween is the costumes!..We tried on Mossimo's last night and it was swimming, we were able to take a quick snap snot of him in his Where's Waldo ensemble'


----------



## lise

awww cute


----------



## irnfit

Still haven't gotten fall pics of Kodi and Shelby. Our leaves are falling before the colors are changing. And, this weekend we're expecting a hurricane, so I don't think there will be any leaves left at all. Should have taken them to Boston with me, because the colors in New England were spectacular.


----------



## Aria

*Aria Chilling at the Beach*

Here is a picture of Aria at the beach. She is watching all the kids play.


----------



## TilliesMom

HAPPY FALL from Miss Tillie!! eace:


----------



## mcc.christina

Eloise is exploring my winking pumpkin with a pumpkin shirt on!


----------



## jessegirl

Here's my Rollie Boy.


----------



## RitaandRiley

He looks so cute as a cowboy!


----------



## lise

Adorable pics!


----------



## TilliesMom

awwwwwww, Rollie!!!  such a handsome cowboy!!
Stay safe in that storm Jessica!!!


----------



## KarlainVT

Chica has the most adorable face!


----------



## brgordon

*Bella and Remy*

Bella is the black havanese and Remy is the mostly white one!


----------



## Diann

My first submission to the photo challenge.  I hope you like them. I LOVE black and white photos so this was fun. 

Charlie first, then Lucy, and then both of them.


----------



## jessegirl

Diann said:


> My first submission to the photo challenge.  I hope you like them. I LOVE black and white photos so this was fun.
> 
> Charlie first, then Lucy, and then both of them.


They're beautiful!


----------



## Diann

Thank you. I love my lil' puppies so much! They certainly fill my life with joy!


----------



## Lola :)

*Lola's first fall!*


----------



## Lola :)

shimpli said:


> FUN Fall day!!


These two are ADORABLE and look like the best of friends!!


----------



## Beau's mom

Lola is a real cutie-pie!! She looks like she is posing!!!!!!!


----------



## lise

Diann said:


> My first submission to the photo challenge.  I hope you like them. I LOVE black and white photos so this was fun.
> 
> Charlie first, then Lucy, and then both of them.


all 3 are beautiful pictures. How they posed so nice together in the last photo is priceless!


----------

